# Internet speeds. What do you get?



## 431neb (27/9/13)

I'm with Optus and I (think) I have a cable internet connection. There's a little grey box on the side of the house so assuming it is paid up and connected that means I have cable. Can you tell this isn't my thing?

Sometimes the internet seems to run slow and it takes ages to download porn AHB and other pages / forums. 

So I did a test on this website http://speedtest.syd.optusnet.com.au and found that my download speed is 18908 kbps and my upload was 488 kbps.


Maybe others might be interested enough to share their speeds here to see if we are getting what we are paying for.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/13)

190kb/s download 49kb/s upload

Samsung galaxy on Telstra network


----------



## mwd (27/9/13)

TPG ADSL approx 1km from exchange tested with Speedtest.net 1336kbps down 210 kbps up

Can only get ADSL2+ if using Telstra.

Edit changed units to match.


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/13)

At work 35ms ping, 37.45Mbps up 3.63Mbps down (on a 200Mbps connection shared between about 150 odd users)
*edit* At home I'm on 29ms ping 1.35Mbps down 0.21Mbps up at 1511 meters out (cable length) from the exchange on a 1.5Mbps connection


----------



## Forever Wort (27/9/13)

I have a terrible connection here: 400kb/s download speeds. Last house was 1100kb/s. Was very disappointed after the move.


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/13)

Forever Wort said:


> I have a terrible connection here: 400kb/s download speeds. Last house was 1100kb/s. Was very disappointed after the move.


Kilobytes or Kilobits?
if it's Kilobytes, that's not actually too bad on the grand scheme of things


----------



## WarmBeer (27/9/13)

I get 12.6 Mbps download, and 0.8 Mbps upload, on iiNet ADSL2+.

More than sufficient... for now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

8.9Mbps down 0.78Mbps up. Exchange a km or 2 away. That upload speed is ******* frustrating when I work from home. Missed out on getting the actual NBN before the dinosaurs took over.


----------



## wbosher (27/9/13)

WarmBeer said:


> I get 12.6 Mbps download, and 0.8 Mbps upload, on iiNet ADSL2+.
> 
> More than sufficient... for now.


Mine is exactly the same - 12 download, 0.8 upload. Quite happy with that.


----------



## anthonyUK (27/9/13)

We are fairly lucky in UK.
Even in a rural area I get 80mbit down 20mbit up with sub 10ms ping for £25 and is completely unlimited with no 'shaping'.
This includes some extras such as 50Gb cloud storage and 4 sports channels (BT).


----------



## 431neb (27/9/13)

Thanks for the replies people.


----------



## thedragon (27/9/13)

11 mbps down and 1 mbps up. 

We have iinet naked adsl and are about 2km from exchange. We pay about $50 per month for 100gb and includes all national land line calls. 

We've been very happy with the service. 

No affiliation. Just a happ customer.


----------



## Camo6 (27/9/13)

50273 kbps download, 2366 kbps upload. Telstra broadband. Got sick of crappy wireless and slow speeds with other providers so swallowed my pride and returned to the giant with my tail between my legs.


----------



## Forever Wort (27/9/13)

sp0rk said:


> Kilobytes or Kilobits?
> if it's Kilobytes, that's not actually too bad on the grand scheme of things


Kilobytes. It's alright, but it was frustrating to move house and take a 60% cut in speed.


----------



## Camo6 (27/9/13)

Forever Wort said:


> Kilobytes. It's alright, but it was frustrating to move house and take a 60% cut in speed.


Jeeez, they'll cut it with anything nowadays. h34r:


----------



## grantb (27/9/13)

I'm on Telstra cable 3.0, so can (and do) get upwards of 95mb/s from a PC on wired network. almost always get around 2.5mb/s up.


This one is from my tablet over wireless (54g theoretical max).


----------



## Robbo2234 (27/9/13)




----------



## bum (27/9/13)

12.13Mbps down/0.8Mbps up. Ping is a RIDICULOUS 69ms

What services are people using that are reporting in bytes? :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/13)

Some of you guys are almost as fast as Abbott/Turnbull high speed internet


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/13)

I've got the NBN gents coming out next week, so hopefully there is no remediation work to be done and I'll have 100Mbps by saturday next week


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

anthonyUK said:


> We are fairly lucky in UK.
> Even in a rural area I get 80mbit down 20mbit up with sub 10ms ping for £25 and is completely unlimited with no 'shaping'.
> This includes some extras such as 50Gb cloud storage and 4 sports channels (BT).





Ducatiboy stu said:


> Some of you guys are almost as fast as Abbott/Turnbull high speed internet


Sums it up really. I'm annoyed it wasn't a bigger issue last month, we're so far behind.


----------



## GuyQLD (27/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Sums it up really. I'm annoyed it wasn't a bigger issue last month, we're so far behind.


BUT THE BOATS... WE HAVE TO STOP THE BOATS!!!


----------



## manticle (27/9/13)

How will we stop them when the copper pigeon delivering emails to the minister for border protection corrodes during a rainstorm?

We need digital pigeons that can fly really fast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/13)

A 25Mb/s pigeon


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

Problem solved. http://fttb.org/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/9/13)

Thats what I want....hi speed fishing


----------



## grantb (27/9/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Some of you guys are almost as fast as Abbott/Turnbull high speed internet



From my PC, I'm already 4 times faster than Turnbull's NBN. What they've sold us is infrastructure that Telstra has been putting in for years (RIM). So, a lot of the job is already done, and is Telstra owned. So, instead of building a new monopoly (NBN Co.), we'll probably be stuck with the old monopoly - one who's interests are more business oriented.


----------



## mrTbeer (27/9/13)

5Mbps / 0.5Mbps
Internode ADSL2+
Asymmetry sux!

15Mbps/15Mbps
Telstra iPhone


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/9/13)

.. and heinously outdated, so as a result, not business oriented. As anthonyUK said before, he is in rural UK and gets more than 10 x the up & down speeds I do, and I'm less than 5km from the CBD of a state capital city.


----------



## manticle (27/9/13)

When I was with vodafone (in an inner city suburb of melbourne), I got between 0 and 38 kps most days. Ended up biting the modem in frustration and blaming it on the cat.

Switched net providers (tpg now) and have no idea but the internet works as opposed to being a giant ball of me wanting to stick metal skewers in fleshier parts of myself.

I only ever wanted it to work.


----------



## GuyQLD (27/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> .. and heinously outdated, so as a result, not business oriented. As anthonyUK said before, he is in rural UK and gets more than 10 x the up & down speeds I do, and I'm less than 5km from the CBD of a state capital city.


And there's more people in a landmass the size of Tasmania than the whole fcking country of Australia? We need more boat people damn it!


----------



## anthonyUK (27/9/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> .. and heinously outdated, so as a result, not business oriented. As anthonyUK said before, he is in rural UK and gets more than 10 x the up & down speeds I do, and I'm less than 5km from the CBD of a state capital city.


 Ironically though I cannot get a non-commercial fibre service at work in the City of London.
Some residential areas of London can get 1Gbps for £65/pm - https://www.hyperoptic.com/web/guest/home#3


----------



## grantb (27/9/13)

On the plus side, It's still going to be fibre to the node. If your willing to pay the extortion fees, I'm sure you'll be able to get a business upgrade and get your fibre run to the premises. If you pay more extortion fees, no doubt they'll set you up with a coarse wave division multiplexer and you'll get your gigabit speeds. If you pay more extortion fees, you'll even get decent upload speeds.

And that's where we'll be at. Government departments will pay all of those extortion fees to private conglomerate whether they need it or not, and tax payer will foot the bill.


----------



## anthonyUK (27/9/13)

grantb said:


> On the plus side, It's still going to be fibre to the node. If your willing to pay the extortion fees, I'm sure you'll be able to get a business upgrade and get your fibre run to the premises. If you pay more extortion fees, no doubt they'll set you up with a coarse wave division multiplexer and you'll get your gigabit speeds. If you pay more extortion fees, you'll even get decent upload speeds.
> 
> And that's where we'll be at. Government departments will pay all of those extortion fees to private conglomerate whether they need it or not, and tax payer will foot the bill.



Don't get me wrong. We have had fibre for a decade at 100mb+ for business critical systems but it is £1000s per month.
For non-critical e.g mobile devices and internet we are stuck at 8mb as I guess the telcos don't want to erode their business offerings.


----------



## mwd (27/9/13)

Well I am trying to download a BBC documentary and my torrent client says 2+ days to get 1.3Gb

I know its the torrent but the max I can get on a good day is 150k


----------



## Edak (28/9/13)

I am on Telstra cable and get consistent 110Mbps with 2.5Mbps upload. I will not benefit from NBN. 7ms ping to closest server. Mind you I was getting huge error rates and shit page load times until I had Telstra replace their shitty cg3100 cable modem recently.


----------



## punkin (28/9/13)

I'm in country NSW and get 1.34 and .21. Woe is me. Can't watch youtube if set on HD.


----------



## pcmfisher (28/9/13)

7.88Mbps down and .85 up. TPG. Ping 24ms






bum said:


> What services are people using that are reporting in bytes? :huh:


I was wondering the same.


----------



## manticle (28/9/13)

Probably vodafone customers.


----------



## Camo6 (28/9/13)

bum said:


> What services are people using that are reporting in bytes? :huh:


The one linked in the original post? ^_^


----------



## mwd (28/9/13)

In Speedtest.net you can get it to output in any units you want. Australian internet is mostly so slow kbps is enough.


----------



## bum (28/9/13)

Camo6 said:


> The one linked in the original post? ^_^


The one that reports in bits?


----------



## Camo6 (28/9/13)

bum said:


> The one that reports in bits?


I left my last service provider in bits.

(My bad, IT ignoramus, carry on)


----------



## shmang (28/9/13)

Broadband Speed Test Results
Test run on *28/09/2013* @ *06:16 PM*
Mirror: *Exetel*
Data: *19 MB*
Test Time: *10.01 secs*
Your line speed is *16.17 Mbps* (16172 kbps).
Your download speed is *1.97 MB/s* (2021 KB/s)


----------



## spog (28/9/13)

Don't get me started on this Internet connection/reliability,where I am with the service I get is honestly a fkcn joke. It rains the service shits it's self,the sun shines it shits its self, computers etc are not my thing but bugger me in this day and age why can't shit work when you want it to. Ahhh feel better now,time to have a brew. ...cheers...spog....


----------



## pk.sax (29/9/13)

You could time your AHB outings to clear night forecasts then ...


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (29/9/13)

I have Telstra cable.

Download Speed: *37415* kbps (4676.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: *1156* kbps (144.5 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: *27* ms
9/29/2013 8:42:29 AM


----------



## Bribie G (10/10/13)

The other day I was only getting 1.3 mbps with Telstra.

Speedtest.net reported "hosted by Vodfone Hutchison". WTF?

I turned WiFi off on my phone and was getting 5 mbps Aldi wireless (uses Telstra 3G).

Later the landline was up to 5.2 mbps and this time Speedtest reported Telstra out of Sydney. 

Seriously thinking of ditching the landline altogether and just using my 5GB Aldi prepaid ($35 a month with unlimited calls) - do me good not to browse video material or watch catchup TV. Save $100 a month.


----------



## bum (10/10/13)

Bribie G said:


> Speedtest.net reported "hosted by Vodfone Hutchison". WTF?


This is almost certainly reporting the ISP at the other end of the test - not your end.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/13)

I noticed that today it was reporting another ISP so penny has dropped.

In any case all weekend it's been around 1.3 Megabits per second - I disconnected and switched to Telstra 3g (Aldimobile) and running my home machine off my mobile as hot spot and getting 6 Megabits per second. 

If I can't use the ADSL2 to watch catchup TV, play YouTube etc what's the bloody point of paying for 200 GB? It's analogous to sitting on a desert island with thousand dollar KMart voucher, very nice but nowhere to spend it. 

I may as well cancel my landline that's only used by telemarketers nowadays, and buy a spare wireless stick to buy a couple if gig in case my Aldi runs out. Screw Telstra. 

I'm also going to buy one of those radio things I've heard about (it's like that music and talking thing in the car but you can use it in the house, great concept) and get onto listening to some music and current affairs again, get me off the Internet.


----------



## Damo007 (19/10/13)

jumped on the NBN earlier this year.... am pretty happy to say the least..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/10/13)

Hey Bribie

You think a radio is good, wait till you see these things called books....blow your mind


----------



## Droopy (20/10/13)

Waiting for the new joint to finish being built, then ADSL1 to NBN... The mind boggles how quick I'll download the important films


----------



## manticle (20/10/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Hey Bribie
> 
> You think a radio is good, wait till you see these things called books....blow your mind


What do they do?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Not sure....only from others that books are awsome. Never tried one myself. Aparantly they are sold in special shops.

Google may be of assistance


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

When I was a boy, you didn't even need a computer to read them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

grantb said:


> When I was a boy, you didn't even need a computer to read them.


How does that work


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

They were made of paper and you went to something called a library to read them. Paper was made from trees.


----------



## Crusty (20/10/13)

Mines pretty shit considering I'm paying for up to 20,000 Mbps.


----------



## manticle (20/10/13)

grantb said:


> When I was a boy, you didn't even need a computer to read them.


Wireless books?


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

If Amazon and Apple have their way, ebooks will eventually replace paper books. They are priced to kill the equivalent paper book. True, but sad.


----------



## manticle (20/10/13)

Cheaper books maybe. I reckon there'll be trade like there is with vinyl among music/audio fans.

Maybe I'm just being hopeful because my postgrad education is in the conservation of culturally significant paper based objects.


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

I hope your right, but it does make sense. The only people that are going to pay 50% more to get real paper are the purists, and even then I'm not so sure. I've got a lot of "readers" in my family, and I know most of them love the kindle. Personally, I like something more tangible.


----------



## pk.sax (20/10/13)

I sometimes read print to give my eyes rest. Besides, where an I going to put away the metcards and stuff if there wasn't a book to do that!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Would dowmloading the book and printing it out be workable. That would satisfy the book purists and the IT guys...


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

Sure, that works. Probably highly illegal, but then so is recording TV


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

manticle said:


> Maybe I'm just being hopeful because my postgrad education is in the conservation of culturally significant paper based objects.


Surely everything going out of print helps you then?


----------



## Damo007 (20/10/13)

If Amazon and Apple have their way, ebooks will eventually replace paper books. They are priced to kill the equivalent paper book. True, but sad.


Lol, every ebook i have bought has been the same price, or more, than a printed version. I buy ebooks for convenience. Not that this has anything to do with internet speeds.....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damo007 (20/10/13)

Would dowmloading the book and printing it out be workable. That would satisfy the book purists and the IT guys...


Probably cost you more to print it yourself, unless of course u manage to find a printer laying around idle waiting to be used. *cough* * work * *cough*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## goomboogo (20/10/13)

Are 50 Shades of Grey and The Da Vinci Code culturally significant paper based objects.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Even russian porn has better dialogue than 50 shades...

Have read a page of 50 shades........


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

Lol, every ebook i have bought has been the same price, or more, than a printed version. I buy ebooks for convenience. Not that this has anything to do with internet speeds.....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



You're probably right wrt Amazon and iTunes. The last books I bought were from Packt Publishing, which were almost half the cost for eBooks vs print. Generally when I buy a book, I do so because I want something to read now, not in 3 weeks. Borders was great for that, but they went belly up. Couldn't compete with Apple's price fixing.


----------



## bum (20/10/13)

Apple's price fixing was to keep the price of Borders' competition high. What are you talking about?


----------



## grantb (20/10/13)

Apple's price fixing was to keep the price of Borders' competition high. What are you talking about?


I just like to blame Apple for everything. You called me out on it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/13)

Poor old Micro$oft.......they dont get mentioned anymore. Do they still exist


----------



## pk.sax (22/10/13)

They're just not evil enough anymore. They tried and failed.


----------



## QldKev (4/11/13)

Pretty good considering it's 8km to the closest exchange.


----------



## nu_brew (4/11/13)

Optus Cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

NBN finally went on this afternoon


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

The new liberal version will have you moving the decimal point to the left.


----------



## Bribie G (9/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Even russian porn has better dialogue than 50 shades...
> 
> Have read a page of 50 shades........


Does 50 shades have ornate carpets on the wall?


I've been getting a magnificent 2 Mb/s via Telstra so-called ADSL 2 so I'm scrapping the home bundle ($100 per month) and getting a second smartphone (70 dollar jobbie) and buying two Aldimobile deals a month ($70). That will give me unlimited calls within Australia and 10 gigs of data. I normally use around 12 so should squeeze through. Wireless usually pulls around 6 Mb/s - big Telstra tower in the next street.

I expect to save around $800 a year over my current spend of $100 with Telstra and $35 with Aldi. If NBN ever makes it to Old Bar, let's wait and see. Lucky man Spork.


----------



## grantb (9/11/13)

Just make sure you check the fine print with ALDIMobile. They have great data plans, but their AUP limits you to around 400mb per day (don't remember exactly). Easily managable, but you need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## pk.sax (10/11/13)

Internode 60 bucks a month naked, 150gig get around 13-14 Mbps line speed. Can't complain about quality of service, they've never let me down yet.


----------



## GuyQLD (10/11/13)

practicalfool said:


> Internode 60 bucks a month naked, 150gig get around 13-14 Mbps line speed. Can't complain about quality of service, they've never let me down yet.


I have a similar relationship with iinet. They aren't the cheapest around but the customer service is impeccable. I've never been treated like an idiot when I've called customer support and the few times I've called them they've asked me what I've tried already - once within 30 seconds they were already checking the connection from their end and in under 5 minutes they'd booked a telstra tech to look at the line (turns out someone had put a shovel through a line not far from me).

Compared to Optus who refused to do anything but read idiotic scripts at me, it's a worthwhile change. The same problem would have taken weeks with Optus. Slack bastards.


----------



## MCHammo (10/11/13)

About 3km from local exchange line of sight. Estimated 5km by copper, on Optus ADSL2+ (apparently)

2.84 Mbps down, 0.55 Mbps up, 47ms ping

Sitting in the same spot with my phone, on Vodafone 3G HSPA connection

6.15 Mbps down, 3.38 Mbps up, 37ms ping

Half the time I don't even bother switching on the WiFi on my phone when I get home. There is no point.


----------



## Bizier (11/11/13)

Under 10km from Perth CBD and I believe my internet has yet to invent the wheel, it is still dragging skids.

I get about 2-3 down and 1-2 up at 4km from exchange. It is a joke.

Exetel naked on Telstra hardware. I was thinking about fixed wireless, but I have been too busy.


----------



## mr_wibble (11/11/13)

NBN sattelite ... Terrible latency, but you expect that. The real problem is congestion, when the countries' kids get home from skool, we're lucky if we get 40kbytes/sec down.

Makes it difficult to use it for work. To "balance" it, they just spam a truckload of man-in-the-middle TCP resets which fecks-up my SSH logins etc, but also has more upsetting side effects, like when the javascript for a shopping cart, or ahem - the image processing script for this forum don't complete loading.

Maybe they've over-subscribed their pipe to match their peak loads? At 5 in the morning it's pretty good.


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/13)

grantb said:


> Just make sure you check the fine print with ALDIMobile. They have great data plans, but their AUP limits you to around 400mb per day (don't remember exactly). Easily managable, but you need to keep an eye on it.


Hmm, looking at their site I don't see any mention of "bolt ons" any more and get a sneaky feeling they are going to replace the $35 unlimited "bolt on" with a $35 unlimited "plan" that only gives 2.5 gigs. Might have to look at another option like naked DSL.

edit: yes they have. Bugger.


----------



## sp0rk (11/11/13)

MCHammo said:


> About 3km from local exchange line of sight. Estimated 5km by copper, on Optus ADSL2+ (apparently)
> 
> 2.84 Mbps down, 0.55 Mbps up, 47ms ping
> 
> ...


Flick me your home phone number in a PM and I'll tell you the exact length of the copper to your house if you'd like (if you're on Telstra copper)
If you're 5k's out, you're lucky to still be getting line sync, really


----------



## grantb (11/11/13)

If you're 5k's out, you're lucky to still be getting line sync, really


In my experience, quality of modem matters here. Some are simply better at handling lines with poor signal to noise ratio and/or attenuation. 

Also, in some cases people are better off setting modulation on their modems to ADSL1, which is capable of up to 8mbit and generally more stable.


----------



## sp0rk (11/11/13)

grantb said:


> In my experience, quality of modem matters here. Some are simply better at handling lines with poor signal to noise ratio and/or attenuation.
> 
> Also, in some cases people are better off setting modulation on their modems to ADSL1, which is capable of up to 8mbit and generally more stable.


This is true, but if you're getting a loop loss of >6.5dB (usually at more than 5000m of copper), more often than not you won't get line sync


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/11/13)

Bribie G said:


> Hmm, looking at their site I don't see any mention of "bolt ons" any more and get a sneaky feeling they are going to replace the $35 unlimited "bolt on" with a $35 unlimited "plan" that only gives 2.5 gigs. Might have to look at another option like naked DSL.
> 
> edit: yes they have. Bugger.


Went to buy my reg $35 bolt-on and was informed that they no longer had the cards.

The "New" $35 bolt on is basically the same but with only 2.5g data.....

I did read something a few months ago along the lines of tel$tra worked out that they lost out on the deal.


----------



## bum (20/11/13)




----------



## jomio (11/4/14)

Robbo2234 said:


>


My speed test results are,

Downloadspeed:5.787Mbps
Uploadspeed:0.187Mbps
I checked my internet speed test here ScanMySpeed.com
Is this good or not?


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/14)

Just switched to Telstra pre-paid and getting proper 4g. ******* great speed. Can't believe it's better and cheaper than the vodafail plan.

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/822354647




That photo upload happened in a blink!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/4/14)

Wait til you get full reception somewhere that isn't busy - I've got close to 100Mbps a few times.


----------



## pk.sax (15/4/14)

I reckon my poor 16gig phone will shit itself if subjected to such extreme violence!


----------

